# Software meteorológico



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (5 Set 2005 às 16:13)

Alguém deste fórum possui ou conhece programas interessantes que "rolem" nos nossos pc's. Se sim quais? E as vantagens deles?

Eu comprei a RAOB, programa que descodifica e analisa sondagens aerológicas em muito parâmetros para fins meteorológicos e aeronáuticos. www.raob.com.
Tenho também a Digital Atmosphere, programa que procura informação na Net (METAR'S, TAF'S, SYNOP, SHIP, BOIAS, TEMP, etc).
Dá para marcar as obs de superfície sondagens e analisa-as nos demais parâmetros de superfície e altitude. www.weathergraphics.com.


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2005 às 22:23)

Eu só uso um programa que descodifica aqueles ficheiros dos synops (por exemplo os que estão neste site) para um ficheiro mais legivel. Chama-se Synop Decoder e está neste endereço:

http://www.geocities.com/meteoware/english.htm

De resto não uso mais nada mas vou dar uma olhadela aos que disseste.


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2005 às 11:57)

Estava a pensar comprar uma estação Wireless e já vi algumas coisitas e estou a pensar adquirir uma La Crosse WS3600, mas antes gostaria de ouvir as vossas opiniões.


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (20 Set 2005 às 16:40)

Por acaso tenho uma La cross WS 2310-11 wireless. E tenho uma Provantage wireless.
A provantage é muito superior, mas o preço também 1300 com data login e software.
Estou a tentar vender a minha La Cross por 125 Euros
Tem uma um programa para pc em que se pode visualizar os dados em tempo real.
Como participo em eventos aeronáuticos, a La Crosse não me fornece a média de intensidade e direcção do vento, e isto para a aeronáutica é fundamental.


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2005 às 10:51)

Lord, para mim tb interessa a velocidade média e orientação média, visto que efectuarei medições na Serra do Marão para ver se instalo uma ventoínha eólica!
esta está a um preço de 250 contos com software, mas vou mandá-la vir do UK.
estava também virado para uma oregon, mas segundo os colegas do TWO não são muito fiáveis a longo prazo originando problemas, geralmente com o gauge da precipitação.
Um Abraço.


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (29 Set 2005 às 14:52)

Ventoinha eólica!?  
Estás a pensar numa daquelas de 44 metros de altura? Ou outra mais pequena? Fala-me desse projecto porque eu poderia estar tambem interessado.
Acerca da estação automática, aconselho-te a comprares no EUA. Lá compras a estação por 500$. Foi lá que comprei a minha. Depois vais ter de pagar direitos alfandegários, mas compensa. Visita a Ebay, lá encontrarás vendedores dessas estações que enviam para Portugal.


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2005 às 14:59)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> Ventoinha eólica!?
> Estás a pensar numa daquelas de 44 metros de altura? Ou outra mais pequena? Fala-me desse projecto porque eu poderia estar tambem interessado.
> Acerca da estação automática, aconselho-te a comprares no EUA. Lá compras a estação por 500$. Foi lá que comprei a minha. Depois vais ter de pagar direitos alfandegários, mas compensa. Visita a Ebay, lá encontrarás vendedores dessas estações que enviam para Portugal.



Tudo bem,

Se calhar vou mandar este Site Britânico:
http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/ 

Este ante-projecto é para uma ventoínha média mas, tb servirá para as grandes, já que andam lá nas redondezas do Marão a sondar os terrenos.

Mas podemos falar sobre isso pq também estou no início, mas já tenho alguma informação de pesquisa que terei todo o gosto em partilhar.


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (29 Set 2005 às 15:13)

Sabes quanto custa uma ventuinha éolica de 44 metros de altura? Não sei se és um excentrico... (lol) mas é cerca de 120.000 contos!
A não ser que seja para outra finalidade além da produção de energia eléctrica.


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (29 Set 2005 às 15:19)

Seringador:
fui visitar o site onde tensionas comprar. É tudo muito mais caro do que nos States. Vai a www.ebay.com e procura pela estação que procuras. Existe sempre a opção de comprar já. poupas muitos euros. Mas se entendes comprar aí... força!


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2005 às 17:51)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> Seringador:
> fui visitar o site onde tensionas comprar. É tudo muito mais caro do que nos States. Vai a www.ebay.com e procura pela estação que procuras. Existe sempre a opção de comprar já. poupas muitos euros. Mas se entendes comprar aí... força!



Já lá estive a ver mas tem muita coisa usada e tenho de lançar uma oferta no último minuto, no entanto apesar disso até não é má ideia, ajudaste-me com o bom senso  

Embora o preço que indicam no site inglês era com tudo incluído, i.e. com envio e impostos comunitários, mas mesmo assim fica mais caro um bocadito


----------



## Seringador (30 Set 2005 às 10:51)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> Sabes quanto custa uma ventuinha éolica de 44 metros de altura? Não sei se és um excentrico... (lol) mas é cerca de 120.000 contos!
> A não ser que seja para outra finalidade além da produção de energia eléctrica.


è para monitorizar um local para possivel montagem de uma ventoínha mais deste tipo como exemplo de instalação e dimensão.
http://www.planetasolar.com.br/iframesupeeo.htm 

A outra situação é para ver se estão interessados em montar uma ventoínha no terreno do meu avô...


----------



## Seringador (30 Set 2005 às 10:53)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> Por acaso tenho uma La cross WS 2310-11 wireless. E tenho uma Provantage wireless.
> A provantage é muito superior, mas o preço também 1300 com data login e software.
> Estou a tentar vender a minha La Cross por 125 Euros
> Tem uma um programa para pc em que se pode visualizar os dados em tempo real.
> Como participo em eventos aeronáuticos, a La Crosse não me fornece a média de intensidade e direcção do vento, e isto para a aeronáutica é fundamental.



Bem Lord podemos falar sobre a tua La Crosse?


----------



## GranNevada (30 Set 2005 às 10:55)

Software Meteo. de borla existe aqui :

http://www.sealsoft.co.uk/

Quanto a estações , eu tenho a Davis Vantage Pro cableada e funciona às mil maravilhas . Comprei-a na Darrera , em Barcelona . Na altura faziam um bom desconto aos "foreros" do Meteored !
Optei pela cableada porque as wireless sofrem interferências no envio de dados . Como eu moro na cidade e existem as antenas dos bombeiros , polícia , etc. etc. , preferi a cableada .
O melhor sítio para comprar é aqui :

http://www.scientificsales.com/specialorder.html

mesmo que tenhas o azar de ter de pagar direitos alfandegários este é o sítio mais barato .
Muitos Espanhóis têm comprado lá a Davis V. Pro 2 e nem sequer direitos têm pago ... sorte !!!

Bem , cumprimentos ,

Miguel


----------



## Seringador (30 Set 2005 às 11:07)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Software Meteo. de borla existe aqui :
> 
> http://www.sealsoft.co.uk/
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela Dica Miguel.

Um abraço Mário


----------

